
The Problem with Bill Gates - bluesroo
https://www.stilldrinking.org/the-problem-with-bill-gates
======
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
Starts off extremely well-written (the Elon Musk dig made me chuckle), but
then kind of descends into a generic eat-the-rich argument we've all heard a
thousand times. I wish it proposed some solutions.

